# Soldering to a DVD remote



## Singingchris t (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright I'm trying to solder two leads to a remote control circuit board with no luck.

I've located the two contact points in which to solder my wires but I not able to get the solder to stick...

Is there any secrets or a special type of solder???

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## biggin69 (May 25, 2007)

You need to desolder the point and clean it before you try solder to it. Pre tin both the wire and the soder point first. Then hold the two points together, heat and watch the solder flow together.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Either use a desoldering pump or solder braid to remove. Then "tin the tip" and do what the above posted suggests. 

Also make sure you have enough heat. If not you are going to have cold joints that won't stick just ball up and run off. Get a solder station if you are going to solder a lot so you can dial in temp. Those iron will do an odd job here and there but nothing beats a good old solder station. Years of pinball repair and it still works perfect.

60/40 solder


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

singingchrist
I had the same problem.

Could you post your results here?
I may give it another try. But would like to know if it worked for you first.

thanks


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

As I continue to hack cheap PC boards from China, I'm finding more and more often some sort of resin or super-glue covering some solder points. It scrapes right off with an xacto knife, but if you don't remove it you cannot add new solder.


----------

